

Ask HN: Front End Dev Interview Questions - emilepetrone

I have an interview next week, and have found a ton of questions through generic, interview-question searches. However I figure HN knows better...
======
meterplech
Can you specify a little further? Are you interviewing for a job, or
interviewing a candidate for a job? What level position is this
junior/senior/VP Eng? I will assume interviewing and likely for a junior
position...

If you are interviewing for a junior level position, I would mostly be
prepared to describe applications you have created, included side projects.
You will likely be given some application and work with the interviewer to
design/implement it. Usually you can and should ask them questions and make it
as much of a dialogue as possible. Many companies will expect you to actually
write code in an interview, so be prepared for that. Usually this is in the
language of your choice, but I would at least be prepared to do things in
javascript as this is a front end position, and every front end person should
understand javascript.

I don't really know for more senior roles, but I would imagine you'd be asked
more "big picture" questions like what are the advantages/disadvantages to
various web frameworks, why you would use one over another in various example
applications. Also, perhaps how you would work to architect/possibly design
some front end application.

Also, obviously know your resume- make sure that any
languages/skills/frameworks on there you actually know and be prepared to talk
about all your experience on there.

------
bottlerocket
Hiya, fellow front-ender here. I'm guessing you're going for a junior
position? Agency or in-house?

I've found that if the person interviewing you knows what they're talking
about, you'll spend most of the interview discussing you're overall
philosophy, future goals, and how you'll fit in with the company because
they've already reviewed you code and determined you have the skills they need
(that's why they brought you in).

If they're not sure on what exactly it is you do, prepared to discuss hows &
whys of things you've done, and brush up on your buzzwords and industry lingo.

Overall, prepare to discuss your process (how you approach, plan and execute a
project).

How do you handle a very aggressive deadline? Do you push for a more realistic
timeframe or cut corners to get it out the door and go back and fix it (no
right answer here, btw :)).

Are you comfortable working with someone else's code/framework? When should
you write your own javascript, and when should you use a framework? Why JQuery
instead of Prototype (or vice versa)?

Be able to defend your decisions (without getting defensive,that's a big red
flag) and articulate your position. Don't wear a suit (unless it's a law firm
or somewhere where everyone wears suits). Bring a few copies of your resume.
Above all, relax. If you got in the door, chances are it's your job to lose :)

